# Update On 'Spinning' Jacob



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jacob has had a complete check up, all is well. He is now neutered, and doing wonderfully. :chili: 

He's a darn good boy. Here's an email from his new foster mom, just a couple days after she took him in.
After a day, Jacob loved chewing and playing with toys, at my house, so I'm sure he will get back to that
after he's feeling better. 

You know, at first, I thought, is it just me? Or is there NOTHING wrong with this dog? I couldn't believe so many
gave up on him, to the point of dumping him at a flippin' shelter.

Here's the email after just two days, in his new foster home.

Good morning! Just an update...



*I don't know what the problem could have been with this dog, because he has been very good.* He doesn't make any noise at night and just hangs out by himself. I hope as he gets more comfortable, he will start to interact with the other dogs. By now, they basically just ignore him, since he isn't interested in them. He also seems to be spinning less and less







. He doesn't play with toys and he isn't interested in chewing on anything. If I go to him, he wags his tail and is happy, but he doesn't usually come to me himself. I am trying to teach him his name. As soon as it gets a little drier outside, we will go for a walk.



I have a training at 1:30 on Tues, but I can take Jake to the vet in the am if needed. *As I said, so far he is NOT a problem dog, so I don't understand why someone would say that* *he is.* I haven't put him in a crate and as long as the belly band is working so well, I don't see any need to. If the former owner crated him for long periods of time, maybe that is why he started spinning. He hasn't spun at all so far today. *He is a good boy.*


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea, Jacob! Thanks for the update, Deb. Bless you for helping this little soul. Who knows, maybe other owners were gone alot and kept him crated. Or they thought he would be more like the lab next door, or whatever. Geesh. How can someone just walk away from this cute little guy?!?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder if it's stress, I'm so glad he's doing better.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Jacob!

Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*YAY!!*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It definitely sounds like the spinning is psychological and not physical. Good news for the little man! I'm glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 28 2010, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878622


> I wonder if it's stress, I'm so glad he's doing better.[/B]


You know, I was telling Edie he reminds me of a doggie who was around non-stop, playing kids.

He was constantly playing with me. He loved to dig in the pillow, grab a toy, run with it, almost
waiting for the chase. His spinning appeared to be playing, and he enjoyed it. I would simply snap
my fingers, and in a very stern voice say, "sit Jacob, sit". And he would, well he wouldn't "sit", 
he would lay down, and wait for me to pick him up, which I did. Then I would say, "good boy".
He loved it. He learned to calm down rather quickly, once he realized the reward of love would come.

He just needs to know he will receive normal love and attention, without acting like a ferris wheel.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sweet boy.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Deb, you guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, so glad to hear he's doing so well. All it takes is love...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hugs for that little guy. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is just wonderful news! He wants love and that is a good thing!! Another one that will live a very happy life!! If the foster Mom sends pics of Jacob, please post them. We would love to see how he is doing. We all love little Jacob!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw that is so good, im glad that hes doing so well. Bless him


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

So glad to hear he is doing so well. Not much longer for him to be getting his forever home and be loved for just being little Jacob and all he has to offer. He sounds like a real little sweet baby. Please more pictures to see him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 29 2010, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878636


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 28 2010, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878622





> I wonder if it's stress, I'm so glad he's doing better.[/B]


You know, I was telling Edie he reminds me of a doggie who was around non-stop, playing kids.

He was constantly playing with me. He loved to dig in the pillow, grab a toy, run with it, almost
waiting for the chase. His spinning appeared to be playing, and he enjoyed it. I would simply snap
my fingers, and in a very stern voice say, "sit Jacob, sit". And he would, well he wouldn't "sit", 
he would lay down, and wait for me to pick him up, which I did. Then I would say, "good boy".
He loved it. He learned to calm down rather quickly, once he realized the reward of love would come.

He just needs to know he will receive normal love and attention, without acting like a ferris wheel.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb I bet it is was stress, my daughter has a 4lb yorkie, she also has a 9 year old son :w00t: Divit has always been so nervous, has to be on the go all the time. Doesn't sleep much. I have always said he was so stressed from Cooper who has always played pretty rough with him. We babysat Divit for two weeks the first week was :smpullhair: , the second week he settled down and actually could sleep like my girls do. I talked to my daughter about it, she just couldn't see my point of view. I honestly think little dogs really don't belong with small kids, unless they are supervised. I don't blame the kids as much as the parents.I think it stresses little dogs


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a great update! I hope he continues to stay happy and relaxed!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jacob had his blood work, dental and neuter on Wednesday this week. He is doing just great and is not spinning other then when he is happy or excited, like most of our Malts do. He will spin if put in a crate, so am sure this is what has created the problem in the first place. Jacob is now ready for his Forever Home, if you know anyone that would like to adopt this little 4lb guy. Deb, I know you loved him too. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news. And so quickly to go from hopeless to hopeful and ready for adoption. He really needs a special home so that he'll never have the stress and doubts he had that put him in such a sad state to begin with. How wonderful. Maybe an SM member will be giving him a home. Wouldn't that be great. Thank you all Edie, Deb and the new foster. Hope to see pix.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear the good news about Jacob. Hopefully, he will find his wonderful forever home soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we need to see pictures again


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear the good news about Jacob :chili: I hope he finds his wonderful forever home soon!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is great news, hes such a cutie! :Cute Malt:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What wonderful updates!  My Chihuahua mix spins, too--I'm not sure if it was because of confinement (spent months at a shelter) or if it might have been taught as a trick. He spins for his supper, until I tell him "stop" and "sit." 

I wish Jacob were about twice the size he is--I have an empty spot, but my dogs are 9 pounds and up ... and play hard. :biggrin: 

Kudos to all his rescue family for the way you have helped little Jacob, and I wish him the best in finding a new home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is wonderful news, Deb!!! Yay!


----------

